# Short Stirling Bomber



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2008)

Small article on the Short Stirling Bomber

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

great stuff Paul!


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

Great info Paul!! Thanks for posting!
I'll post a word document to ya's on info I've collected soon, once I've sorted it out properly.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cracking read mate , thanks for posting it .


----------

